# An Insanely Effective Type of Interval Training



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

High intensity interval training can be done in a variety of different ways. Here’s a wickedly-effective type of interval training: it requires no machines or fancy equipment, you can do it outside in the sunshine and fresh air, it develops killer conditioning, carves out legs like a sprinter, and burns calories at an accelerated rate…In [...]

*Read More...*


----------

